# making a smoke pit



## codger (Dec 30, 2008)

Imagine if suddenly you had no power and no way to purchase groceries but you had to preserve the meats in your fridge, how can you go about doing this? The only way I can think of is making it all into jerkeys with a smoke pit but I don't know how to make one.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd just use my gas BBQ. You can easily use any BBQ if it has a lid. You can do it without a lid it just takes longer.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

look into the old refrigerator smokers. 

We built one from scraps we had laying around and have it set up so that we can cool smoke or warm smoke whichever we choose.

All we did is take all the guts out of an old fridge and embed it into the side of the hill Open up the bottom so that smoke can enter into the fridge section. we then ran a pipe under ground a bit at an angle and made a fire box about 5 foot in front of the fridge. This allows for the cool smoke to enter the fridge chamber and slow smoke meats. For a warmer smoke we can simply place a small heat source in the bottom area of the fridge... It took one afternoon or so to make and works well...


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

here are a few more pics of when we built ours.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

dilli - Sweet fridge setup!


----------

